# +49190804483



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Habe heute Nacht wieder um 00:30 Uhr einen Anruf erhalten . 2 mal klingeln und weg war er. Frechheit um diese Zeit !

NUMMER:  +49190804483

Netzwelt Plus GmbH
Benzstr.2
64646 Heppenheim
Tel. 0180-5060530-880
Fax. 0180-5060530-207
Geschäftsführer: 

Beschwerden solltet ihr bei dem Vorfall mit dieser Nummer an die Deutsche Telekom AG machen (0800-3301000) die diese Nummer geschaltet hat. 
Dieser Herr ...... scheint das schon sein Leben lang zu m achen wer mal ein wenig gegoggelt hat .

Es gab vor ein paar Tagen eine andere Nummer die glaube von der selben Firma oder dem ... verwendet wurde. Das hier ist dann jetzt die Neue Nummer die fast gleich ist +49190804483 . 

Bei Rückruf 1,68/min ))    

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
siehe Nutzungsregeln  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
tf/mod _


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Mai 2004)

wer wissen will , um was für ein Unternehmen  es sich handelt , braucht nur  nach 
"Netzwelt Plus" zu googeln 

da gibts jede Menge Treffer und Infos inklusive des Namens des GF  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

*Hey , is ja cool , Meine mail dahin hat was mitbewirkt ))*

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxx,

vielen Dank fuer Ihre E-Mail.

Die Rufnummer 0190/804483 war beim Anbieter

Netzwelt Plus GmbH
Benzstr. 2
64646 Heppenheim
geschaltet.

Die Rufnummer wurde gestern abgeschaltet.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen
 Ihre T-Com
 Im Auftrag

R. T.

Da muß man die Telekom aber auch mal loben !!!  0


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

Habe mich auch als Betroffener am Wochenende wegen dieser Nummer bei der Telekom und der RegTP beschwert und heute die Mitteilung bekommen dass die Nummer abgeschaltet ist und der Betreiber abgemahnt wurde.

Ein Dankeschön an die DTAG für die schnelle Reaktion. Allerdings vermute ich mal dass der Betreiber sich schnell neue Nummern besorgen wird ;-(


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

*noch vorhanden*

hi,

habe geade die nummer 0190804483 angerufen, und sie ist noch geschaltet. es kommt zwar der hinweis auf die 1,86€ pro minute, finde es aber trotzdem doof, dass diese nummer noch existent ist. 

ich selbst war nicht betroffen, aber ein freund hatte diese nummer auf dem mobilfon. zum glück hat er nicht dort angerufen.

lg


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

*Netzwelt Plus*

Vor einer Woche hat sich mein Rechner selbstständig gemacht und nach 5 Minuten normalen Internetaufenthalt von ganz allein über einen Dialer eingewählt. Jedoch hab ich nie für diese Verbindung eingewilligt oder für irgendeinen Dialer. Ich hatte keine Kontrolle uber meinen Rechner (übers Internet) und konnte nur noch das Verbindungskabel ziehen.
Die Überraschung kam dann mit der Telefonrechnung. 
Ich soll 59€ für angebliche ganze 2 Minuten bezahlen.
Nach ausgiebigen Beschwerden bei der Telekom und Recherchen hab ich dann den Betreiber gefunden. 
Na wer das wohl ist? NETZWELT Plus GmbH


----------



## sascha (5 Juni 2004)

> Ich soll 59€ für angebliche ganze 2 Minuten bezahlen.



Das kann gar nicht sein, weil die Obergrenze für Pauschaltarife in Deutschland bei 30 Euro liegt. Insofern würde ich Dich bitten, uns mal etwas genauere Informationen zu geben. Welche Nummer wurde angewählt, wann, und wie heißt der Dialer?


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2004)

@Janni:
bitte schicke mir mal eine Mail an [email protected] oder rufe mich kurz mal an (Tel. im Impressum).
Ich hätte eine Nachfrage, die nicht für hier bestimmt ist.


----------

